# Is Doncaster worth it?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Honestly now... it's about a 4 hour drive each way, I really would like to go to a show soon because of the disappointment of Exeter being cancelled, but those who have been in previous years, or have tables, or are involved with the organisation... is it worth travelling that far to, really?

And no one tell me Basildon is better, I know it is.. but I'm not sure if I can be bothered driving past London again, that motorway ring road I was stuck in all day last time still gives me nightmares

Not looking at selling, just at buying/looking... but don't want to drive 4 hours if there's going to be like 10 tables and 50 people there, I heard some bad things about the last few.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

To be honest, I went to the June one and I wouldn't if I had to drive that distance. 

This one may be better for corns though as its further on in the hatchling season.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have been the last three years I think and I wouldn't of been happy if I had driven 4 hours to get there. I only live an hour away so its not too bad. If you took in some local shops etc while you were up here it wouldn't be so bad.

Should say that I have always gone later on so maybe missed the good stuff! Plus I dont like corns and geckos! there were a few well known breeders at the last one so maybe this one will be even better.


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

when is the one in basildon on.... i dont think a show is worth travelling 4 hours for unless ya looking for something particular or guarenteed to buy something


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

We went to one 2 years ago- what a disappointment. The more local one (to us) at Rodbaston(sp?) college has loads more reps and sellers than Doncaster! It takes us 2 hours to get to Doncaster and it wasn't worth the time. We haven't been since 2 years ago.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I also went to the one at Rodbaston and didnt think too much to that either! Maybe if i hadnt been to the big european show before i would of been more impressed. They are quite good though and people should go if they get chance as you meet lots of people and it keeps the hobby going.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Doncaster - if you go in as soon as the doors open at 10:15 - was pretty good in my opinion.

Certainly there were more than just ten tables and fifty people there 

Granted, this last one didn't have anything I desperately wanted - but that's the nature of going to any place that has reptiles, whether it be a shop or a show.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I'm going to Houten... but that seems like ages away and Doncaster is coming up fairly fast now, and as I'm a member of the IHS and the FBH I thought I should maybe actually use my membership once in my life :lol2:

But I don't know.. don't want a long drive for disappointment


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Just go but dont have high hopes then you wont be disappointed. I reckon the show organisers should advertise what breeders have booked tables and the sort of thing they are selling like the european shows do. Would make it alot easier to decide whether to go or not!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think we'd have to stay in a hotel to get there for 10:15am.. I am not leaving at 5:30am like for Barking!

So.. next question, if I make a night of it... what other shops, attractions (any zoos?) etc. within easy driving distance?

I've never been further north in the UK than birmingham before


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I am not sure about the immeadiate area of Doncaster but you have Snakes n Adders in Leeds and Leaping Lizards in York which are well worth visiting if you had chance. Thens the Doncaster Dome itself which has ice skating and swimming!


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

It's over 200 miles away from me, but i think it's worth going to. If I didn't go and support it and it ends up not being held anymore, then I don't know what my next nearest show would be, probably too far to get to. I popped into Snakes n Adders in Leeds on my way back from the last one, nice to see round there too.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Shows arent doing too well at the moment so we all need to make the effort.

If we dont bother going we cant very well moan when theres no more to go to...

Perhaps it might be an idea to arrange a RFUK meet after the show in one of the pubs in Donnie or something just for something extra to go for....


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

last time i went was 05. they had all types of geckos, cresites, collard lizards, beardies, leopards, snakes they had i can remember were, hognoses, common boa's, ball pythons, corns, BRB, aah god to much to even remember that was the common stuff i saw, there were lots of other critters there too, and a cheap place for vivs etc. but then the petrol cost might be alot, id go if i were you, hey, i'll even be there! thats worth the trip and entrance fee!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Honestly now... it's about a 4 hour drive each way, I really would like to go to a show soon because of the disappointment of Exeter being cancelled, but those who have been in previous years, or have tables, or are involved with the organisation... is it worth travelling that far to, really?
> 
> And no one tell me Basildon is better, I know it is.. but I'm not sure if I can be bothered driving past London again, that motorway ring road I was stuck in all day last time still gives me nightmares
> 
> Not looking at selling, just at buying/looking... but don't want to drive 4 hours if there's going to be like 10 tables and 50 people there, I heard some bad things about the last few.


well if you have heard bad things just dont bother:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

ive been to 2 of the doncaster shows....i think most don't find what they want at earlier shows as many breeders haven't put there animals together or only just have eggs and selling off ex breeders and yearlings when most want animals as young as possible and i did the 2 i went to really well set out and well worth the trek
i try and make it to any show i get to so i can say with hands up i haven't been supportive of them all but in reality wed all like it on our doorstep huh i live in midlands unfortunately so have to travel 100s of miles to get to the essex/norwich but im sure others are in the same boat but will try to make it to the remaining


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I think I have been to all the northern IHS shows at Doncaster.

The Early show is always too early for many people as there are no hatchlings.
People are just selling off hatchlings from the year before or their breeding stock if they are moving the collection in another direction.
It is the smaller show with less "gems" kicking about. Don't get me wrong you still find a few really good animals.

The September (or sometimes October ) show is much better. Many more hatchlings and a greater selection. Table numbers seem to be about the same but that could be because of how they are setup. The hall is not that big and you can only get so many tables in. 

I will be there but most of by rarer stuff is already sold, some to be collected at the show.
I expect to have just Amel, Anery and snows, some het for Lavender or Opal and some others het for Hypo lavender. As well as ones with no special hets.

Thing is, if the shows do not get the support then they will stop and that would be worse than a poor show. ( At least in my opinion ) We need to keep the shows going and it is nice to meet people you only ever contact via the Net.

Stephen


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We went to the doncaster show earlier in the year and it would not have been worth a 4 hour drive, as has already been said though it was too early on in the year perhaps.

this one should be a bit better, but saying that it's a reptile related day out, always a chance of meeting a few folks (we're always amenable to a quick drink and chat if anyone fancies one) and will happily 'talk herp' for england. Also I think the more support shows get the better.


Mason


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

jav07 said:


> well if you have heard bad things just dont bother:Na_Na_Na_Na:


If the organisers are telling me not to bother then I probably won't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mr.Monty (Jun 6, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Honestly now... it's about a 4 hour drive each way, I really would like to go to a show soon because of the disappointment of Exeter being cancelled, but those who have been in previous years, or have tables, or are involved with the organisation... is it worth travelling that far to, really?


i've been traveling from dundee, scotland for the past few years to go whict is 300 odd miles away and a 5-6 hour journey
and i think that its worth it


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

With all the furor about supporting the hobby etc. I will be trying my best to make it, just to show support with a good turn out and hopefully to talk to someone if there is an IHS or FBH stand about some things... even though I think I will have to stay in a hotel overnight before hand


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Athravan said:


> With all the furor about supporting the hobby etc. I will be trying my best to make it, just to show support with a good turn out and hopefully to talk to someone if there is an IHS or FBH stand about some things... even though I think I will have to stay in a hotel overnight before hand


well it would be worth it just to meet me (except i dont think im going now)
But the hotel is cool. You can take that kinky little outfit from the wardrobe (the one next to your black dress) and the whip and enjoy yourself


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tops said:


> well it would be worth it just to meet me (except i dont think im going now)
> But the hotel is cool. You can take that kinky little outfit from the wardrobe (the one next to your black dress) and the whip and enjoy yourself


Why aren't you going? Should I bring the handcuffs?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Why aren't you going? Should I bring the handcuffs?


Just got other plans at the moment. You can take the handcuffs but only if dave/paul/alan (im terrible with names and even worse when its peoples boyfriends/partners/fiances etc) likes it like that


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

I remember going to some show once with a mate when I was a nipper (he got a corn snake, I was dead jealous because my mum wouldn't let me have one!). Would love to go to more now I'm older, but unfortunately I'm on holiday over Doncaster so was wondering where can I find out about other shows that are happening?

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we going gonna be our 1st show just wanna have a nose around

:2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

It's worth goin Christy, cos you get to have my joyous company again :mf_dribble:

If you wanna buy more worms then it's worth goin aswell


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Note I asked this thread for last years doncaster though :lol2: And it was definitely the worst show I've ever been to.... but then I didn't go to Portsmouth :whistling2:

Houten & Doncaster are both the same distance for me, so probably going to be Houten this year for June.


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Note I asked this thread for last years doncaster though :lol2: And it was definitely the worst show I've ever been to.... but then I didn't go to Portsmouth :whistling2:
> 
> Houten & Doncaster are both the same distance for me, so probably going to be Houten this year for June.


I beleive Portsmouth has a show this year BUT unlike other years it IS open to the public!! which they have been unable to do before. So I'd have thought it should be pretty good this time


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

ratley said:


> I beleive Portsmouth has a show this year BUT unlike other years it IS open to the public!! which they have been unable to do before. So I'd have thought it should be pretty good this time


? portsmouth you say? anymore info on that 1?


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

StormTrooper said:


> ? portsmouth you say? anymore info on that 1?


pras (Portsmouth) will be holding a breeders meeting on 26th october this will open to all to attend.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

StormTrooper said:


> ? portsmouth you say? anymore info on that 1?


Well I went last year and it wasn't worth the trip and I only live 60 mile away. It had a very poor turn out the only show I have attended and not bought a Snake. Although it did have some nice boas and geckos but that was about it I felt sorry for the sellers there.


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Well I went last year and it wasn't worth the trip and I only live 60 mile away. It had a very poor turn out the only show I have attended and not bought a Snake. Although it did have some nice boas and geckos but that was about it I felt sorry for the sellers there.


hopefully will be better this year as its open to the public


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Note I asked this thread for last years doncaster though :lol2: And it was definitely the worst show I've ever been to.... but then I didn't go to Portsmouth :whistling2:
> 
> Houten & Doncaster are both the same distance for me, so probably going to be Houten this year for June.


 
Which Doncaster show did you attend?

I was at both and enjoyed both.

Please dont try to put people off going , it is the only show we have in the north :lol2:

cheers

John


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've never been because i've never heard anyone really that excited over it, and hate to say it - Basildon is AWESOME, plus i'm there which i think says it's sooo worth a visit lol - wooo!

Rach


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

doncaster was small, but if you've never been to a show it's still going to seem impressive and if you like to chat bout reps or inverts(saw a lot of inverts there, proportionally, maybe cause there were a couple big invert tables and not too many tables overall) there are usually plenty of ppl there to interact with. I would say for a show, it seemed quite small with a large number percentage being leos, but my memory is crap, and I wouldn't discourage anyone from going to any UK show as we still had fun there, even if it wasn't as good as some of the others.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> Which Doncaster show did you attend?
> 
> I was at both and enjoyed both.
> 
> ...


Sept last year..

Don't get me wrong, if I was local, I would definitely go, but it's a 5 hour drive for us, the same as Houten, and only 2 hours less than Hamm so I'm not sure how many people I would urge to drive 5 hours for it, but if i was within say... 3 hours, I'd probably attend both shows every year


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I think we'd have to stay in a hotel to get there for 10:15am.. I am not leaving at 5:30am like for Barking!
> 
> So.. next question, if I make a night of it... what other shops, attractions (any zoos?) etc. within easy driving distance?
> 
> I've never been further north in the UK than birmingham before


Doncaster Dome has swimming/iceskating and some other cool stuff.
also snakes and adders (leeds)
Aquatica (wakefield)
Markham Grange (Pet Centre)


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I think its all relative as they say. If what rocks your boat is not there then just maybe you have waisted your time. But ---- the one time you don`t go everone tells you about the great stuff that was on offer.

I go to Doncaster with the view that i am not going to buy anything. If i see something i want then its a bonus.
To me its a day out. I get up at 5am, pick my mate up at 7am on the way. We get there early and have breakfast in the McDonalds across the road from the Dome.
Its a 250 mile round trip, but its a day out doing what i like, looking at reps.
Last year (June 07) i bought an 06 Butter corn (female). What a cracker she is turning out to be. Best £65 i ever spent on a corn. I also got a het for albino African house snake hatchling. What a pain up the arse it has been feeding wise but i am getting there. But i would hate to think i had passed on it!

In short i would not miss going to Doncaster even if its just to say i was there but there was nothing i wanted. (But there just might be so i am going) !!!


----------

